# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Гостевая книга >  Создание новой темы

## Этторе Бугатти

скажите пожалуйста что нужно нажимать после предварительный просмотр когда создаю новую тему?

----------


## VitaliyT

Вам нужно нажать кнопку "Создать новую тему" возле кнопки "Предварительный просмотр".

----------

